# Mullican Flooring Sold at Lowe's



## GHI (May 19, 2010)

I wanted to give a Heads Up out there to anyone installing hardwood flooring to BEWARE of what you or your client purchase. My Home owner purchased Mullican Hardwood Flooring from Lowe's. It was Oak and it was advertised and sold as Quality Hardwood,easy to install etc. The price was a little over $3 a sq. ft. and the purchase was for a little over 3,000 sq. ft.
We noticed that every third box we opened had an entire box of pieces under 2 ft. Which is a complete waste box since the other boxes have the proper amount of sized pcs. After doing 1200 sq ft. of flooring we had 5 full boxes of short pcs.
We called mullican flooring and they told us that the hardwood flooring is builders grade therefore you get whatever is in the boxes. They said that we should have been opening six boxes at a time and sorting all the sizes out. On the box itself there is no printed word that says builders grade but on the end of the box there is a sticker that says it is builders grade. They also said that we should have purchased 15% more than what we measured. We did order 10% more but find it ridiculous that one out of every three boxes is a complete waste. Not only that but we noticed that some of the flooring pcs also had worm holes and spots that were filled with wood putty. Even at builders grade it sounds ridiculous that a new home owner would be happy with hardwood that already has issues.
Lowe's did say they would take back the boxes we were dissatisfied with but Mullican Flooring Company was completely arrogant and said it was not their problem it was Ours.
Pass this on so everyone is aware that these products are being advertised and sold as high quality in the stores but are in fact a builders grade product and has no warranty. They may be a little cheaper price wise but in the log run you are spending more because of all the waste.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sounds like Lowe's is making it right, I've always had better luck with the supplier when problems arrise


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Contractor Talk frowns upon threads that are started only as informational criticism about certain products, services or companies. While everyone may have a bad experience now and then, starting a thread solely to complain about a product or company is not the point of our community. This is especially pertinent to first-time posters. We have no way of knowing who you truly are and won't allow claims that can't be readily substantiate or verge on libel.

Sorry for the inconvenience. This thread has been closed.


----------

